# Welches Boot mit Motor?



## Olga (16. März 2006)

So nach jahrelangem Betteln hab ich meine Frau soweit,dass ein Boot gekauft werden darf.
Eigentlich kommen nur zwei in Frage,ein Kaasboll aus Norge,oder ein Quicksilver Pilothouse.
Zu dem Kaasboll braucht man nicht viel sagen,sind schon ziemlich geil,haben aber leider keine Kabine.
Dann das Quicksilver,gefällt auch ziemlich gut,hat eine Kabine,aber das ist es dann was ich über Böötchen weiss.
Vieleicht hat ja einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit einem Quicksilver sammeln können, und kann mir weiter helfen.
Dann stellt sich ja noch die Frage,welcher Motor es sein soll.
Mal abgesehn von der Leistung,ist für mich wissenswert welche Motoren halten was sie versprechen.
Ob ein Honda,Mercury oder Evinrude ,ich hab noch keinen schimmer ,abgesehn vom Preis#q .
Ich bin euch für jede Anregung dankbar #6 

                          Grüsse von der olga


----------



## Frank 77 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot mit Motor?*

Hallo,

mein Kumpel hat ein 4,5m Quicksilver Flamingo mit 40PS Mercury und der ist damit soweit zufrieden. Will sich demnächst wohl vergrößern und ein Pilothouse holen.
Hast Du die Boote von Arvor mal angeschaut? Komme auch aus dem Hause Quicksilver und zum Angeln gebaut. Sind aber mit Inboarder Dieselmotoren ausgerüstet, was ja auch bei den heutigen Spritpreisen nicht ganz unwichtig ist.


Frank


----------



## Olga (16. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot mit Motor?*

Ja Avor ist auch ganz nett,nur ein bissel gross .Die gehn erst ab 6,5 m los und hauen vom Preis noch mehr rein,aber tolle Boote.


----------



## basswalt (16. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot mit Motor?*

da würde ich mich wohl für ein kaasboll entscheiden. das sind geniale boote. mit einem 4t yamaha aussenborder.


----------



## Frank 77 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot mit Motor?*

So jetzt habe ich mir die Norweger mal angesehen. Also ich würde dann lieber ein Boot mit Kajüte vorziehen. 
Wie groß soll es denn werden ?


----------



## Olga (16. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot mit Motor?*

EIn 19 Fuss mit ordentlich Dampf,irgend was zwischen 75 und 100 PS:q


----------



## Heiko112 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot mit Motor?*

Ein feines 17 Ft Kajütboot mit viel platz hinten zum angeln so eins wie ich habe. Ist schon wohl genial zum angeln.#6

Steht leider übrigens zum Verkauf.

bilder unter 

www.borost.de und dann unter" das Boot"


----------



## Lachsy (16. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot mit Motor?*

Hallo Olga , wir fahren ein Quicksilver 560 KK mit einem mercury 60 PS 4 takter.

Sind soweit mit unserem boot zufrieden. nur mein männe meint immer das boot könnte 1 m länger sein.







mfg Lachsy


----------



## Frank 77 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot mit Motor?*

Hallo Olga

Also wenn deine Frau dann mitfährt, ist es doch sicher wesentlich gemütlicher aufm Boot mit Kabine (Wind, Spritzwasser, usw.).

Wenn ich jetzt aber mal die Preise vergleiche: 580 Pilothouse mit 90 Pony's dran und Arvor 190 kommt man doch aber so ziemlich genau auf die gleichen Summen. Bei Neukauf eben! 
Der Vorteil am Außenborder ist eben, er ist schnell mal hochgetrimmt. Und man kann das Boot auch mal auf den Strand schieben (wer möchte, es zerkratzt ja nicht jeder seinen Rumpf). Das Arvor braucht eben immer Wasser unterm Kiel.

Motoren würde ich pers. nur Mercury fahren!

Frank


----------



## Deep Sea (16. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot mit Motor?*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Olga , wir fahren ein Quicksilver 560 KK mit einem mercury 60 PS 4 takter.
> 
> Sind soweit mit unserem boot zufrieden. nur mein männe meint immer das boot könnte 1 m länger sein.
> 
> ...



#h Hallo Lachsy,

ein Boot ist selten groß genug.#c


----------



## Lachsy (16. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot mit Motor?*



			
				Deep Sea schrieb:
			
		

> #h Hallo Lachsy,
> 
> ein Boot ist selten groß genug.#c



stimmt aber irgendwo soll es ja noch trailerbar sein. und ein meter mehr kostet auch ein paar euro mehr . also sind wir zufrieden damit was wir haben. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## NilsS (17. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot mit Motor?*

Also ich habe ja ein 19Fusser Kaasboll und nen 90 PS Tohatsu Direkteinspritzer hinten dran. Bis jetzt kann ich das Boot uneingeschränkt empfehlen, Aluminium hat schon ein paar entscheidende Vorteile und die Fahreigenschaften des Bootes sind auch mit etwas mehr PS am Heck sehr gut.
Aber man sollte auch den Nutzen einer Kajüte nicht ausser Acht lassen. In der Regel ist das ein geräumiges Plätzen, wo es nunmal trocken bleibt und man auch um seine elektrischen Geräte nicht soo besorgt sein muss, wie auf nem offenem Konsolenboot. Wenn das Wetter sich doch einmal kurzerhand entschliesst, die Himmelspforten zu öffnen, dann habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt schon das ein oder andere mal einen Unterstand gewünscht. Und ne Brücke, zum mal eben drunterfahren ist auch nicht immer gleich um die Ecke. 

Wenn man wenigstens ein kleines Dach haben möchte, geht das auch auf den Kaasbolls in Form eines T-Tops. Aber das ist wieder nix halbes und nix ganzes. 

Daher wirds nächste Boot hööchstwahrscheinlich eins mit Kajüte. Da kann man auch noch mehr drinne basteln und sich verwirklichen :g ...


----------



## Olga (17. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot mit Motor?*

So dann danke ich euch erst mal für eure Hilfe.
Hab mir dann heute mal ein paar Boote angesehn.
Zu den Quicksilvern muss ich sagen,die Qualität lässt nun doch ein wenig zu wünschen übrig,ohne dass ich hier einem Quicksilverbesitzer auf die Füsse treten möchte.
Macht mir halt den Eindruck von "Polenqualität".Die Avorboote sind nicht schlecht,von ihrer Qulität her besser verarbeitet,aber auch erheblich teurer.
So wie es im Moment aussieht wird es wohl ein Kaasboll werden,ist halt ehrliche,grundsolide Handarbeit aus Norge.
Werde wohl mit Frauchen das für und wieder noch besprechen müssen.

                    Grüsse von der olga


----------



## Lachsy (17. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot mit Motor?*



			
				Olga schrieb:
			
		

> So dann danke ich euch erst mal für eure Hilfe.
> Hab mir dann heute mal ein paar Boote angesehn.
> Zu den Quicksilvern muss ich sagen,die Qualität lässt nun doch ein wenig zu wünschen übrig,ohne dass ich hier einem Quicksilverbesitzer auf die Füsse treten möchte.
> Macht mir halt den Eindruck von "Polenqualität".Die Avorboote sind nicht schlecht,von ihrer Qulität her besser verarbeitet,aber auch erheblich teurer.
> ...



olga ohne dir auf die füsse treten zu wollen. glaubst du das Avor boote nicht aus polen kommen? Die werden auch dort hergestellt

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Olga (17. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot mit Motor?*

Na klar weiss ich das die Arvor's auch aus Polen kommen.Sie sind halt nur qualitativ besser aber auch erheblich teurer,mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen.Es muss also keiner beleidigt sein,war wirklich nicht böse gemeint 
Jeder halt so wie er mag und auch kann,ist ja schliesslich auch immer eine Frage des Geldbeutels.


----------



## Deep Sea (17. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot mit Motor?*



			
				Olga schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar weiss ich das die Arvor's auch aus Polen kommen.Sie sind halt nur qualitativ besser aber auch erheblich teurer,mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen.Es muss also keiner beleidigt sein,war wirklich nicht böse gemeint
> Jeder halt so wie er mag und auch kann,ist ja schliesslich auch immer eine Frage des Geldbeutels.


http://

Moin Olga,

schau mal unter: _www.pro-nautik.ch/pronautik/motorboote/ocqueteau_boot_rauhwasserschiff.htm_

die bauen auch recht gute Boote. Kleine Werft an der französischen Atlantikküste. Bin mit meinem (Ocqueteau Alienor 540) recht zufrieden. 

Gruß Deep Sea


----------



## Hoffi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot mit Motor?*

Hallo Olga,
auch ich empfehle Dir mal den Blick nach Frankreich zu wagen.Von dort kommt ja eigentlich die peche promenade also die kleinen Fischerboote mit Kabine wie z.B. die Jeanneau Merry Fisher Serie mit AB oder IB (ich persönlich fahre eine 635 mit 85 PS Nanni IB und bin bisher sehr zufrieden) oder die Beneteau Antares Serie. Auch bei Neubooten oder guten gebrauchten kann man sicherlich das eine oder andere Schnäppchen finden.
Klaus


----------



## HD4ever (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot mit Motor?*



			
				Deep Sea schrieb:
			
		

> ein Boot ist selten groß genug.#c



wie heißt der Spruch nochmal .....
das eigene Boot ist immer 1 m zu kurz ... |kopfkrat :m


----------



## belgischerAngler (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welches Boot mit Motor?*

Ich weiß nicht ob die Boote in DE vertrieben werden, sind aber in Frankreich gefertigt und genießen dort einen guten Ruf:
www.arc-eyre.com.
Grüße aus Brüssel,
nick


----------

